# Plastisol Transfers For Very Small Designs?



## PurifiedSpark (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,

My company manufactures children's clothing and we're desperately trying to move away from vinyl.

Plastisol transfers seemed like a good next step option, and we were going to go with Versatranz. The problem is that very few of our designs meet the requirement for '2-point knockout space' - because of the size of the design the elements are too close together.

Do all companies have similar requirements - are plastisol transfers with designs this small not possible? Does anybody have any recommendations for what to use instead?

We need something that will last the life of the garment so DTG is not an option.

Thanks!


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

PurifiedSpark said:


> Hi,
> 
> ...problem is that very few of our designs meet the requirement for '2-point knockout space' - because of the size of the design the elements are too close together.
> 
> ...



Screen printing while abiding by those minimums ensures crisp stencils and a good deposit of ink with no areas of closure, with transfers it can be even more important because after we print it, you need to transfer it and the line weights play a role in that process as well.


For small printed areas, sometimes it just "is what it is" as fixing one area can have an effect on the line weights of another.


You may consider printing those small areas as a badge-style with no "open to garment" areas, although the artwork may not always support it. Good luck!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

get test samples with varying degrees of design manipulation and see if anything is acceptable

just ensure you textually label each design with the specific tweak methodology

test, test, test. then test some more

you will probably find a happy medium, especially after the first round of testing
as it will help you narrow the parameters that need the most/least tweaking

613 originals and/or versatranz for your test samples


----------

